# corner finisher



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the best method to do my angles ? 

2 coat or 3 coat 

bigger to smaller or smaller to bigger

compound tube, angle box, mud runner ?

thx


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

have you not read this forum yet..... to each his own method.... are you not a professional to figure this out for yourself?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll try to be a little less direct than MS. Do a site word search to find the info that you seek.....it's scattered throughout. Try the method that you feel might be most beneficial to your situation. >>> Trial and error <<<


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

killerjune said:


> what are the best method to do my angles ?
> 
> 2 coat or 3 coat
> 
> ...


Normally 2 coat.
The guy's that use a compound tube, they'll tell you it's best.
The guy's that use an anglebox, they'll tell you it's best (me).
The guy's that use a mudrunner, they'll tell you it's best.
You'll just have to find out what works in with your budget then read back on previous posts to help get you started.
when you've got a method that works for you, it should then be a matter of taping then just one coat over that to finish without all the swearing and throwing tools around.
By the way.....we "all" had to start somewhere so don't be afraid to ask :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

As one of our senior members said in an earlier post, there is more than one way to skin a cat and the cat doesn't like either one of them. 

Many different opinions as to which way is best. Here is a poll I did a while back on angles to give you an idea, smaller to bigger or bigger to smaller. Welcome aboard. :rockon:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/poll-how-you-finishing-your-inside-angles-2824/


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what you have choose ?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I only have one angle head at the moment and it's a 3" tape tech with rollers. For glazing I use it with only one set of springs engaged. I make sure my edges are well sanded on it so that when I pump angles with both springs engaged, it doesn't leave fat edges. Honestly I need another angle head but I had one stolen so I'm stuck with the one right now and it's getting the job done.


----------

